# Fattie Fest!



## lugnutz (May 30, 2010)

Had a fattie fest lastnight.  Tried hamburger instead of sausage and while the wife liked it better, I'm a sausage guy it seems.

Made 4 of em, and I tried the 1lb of meat to a 1 gallon ziplock and wow!! Thats the way to go.








The 4 are as follows:







1: Stuffed with fetta, blue cheese, parmesean, garlic, spinach and a dabble of raspberry walnut vinegarette then topped with that powder parmesean stuff.







2: Pizza! Mozerella, parmesean, garlic, genoa salami and hard salami topped with powdered parmesean.







3: All american cookout fattie. Colby cheese, hot dogs and saurkraut.







4: Bacon cheese burger.  Bacon, bbq sauce, colby and pepper jack cheese.


----------



## rbranstner (May 30, 2010)

Those are four great looking fatties!


----------



## wl_kb3 (May 30, 2010)

Very good looking fatties. You are making me hungry.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 30, 2010)

awesome looking fatties....


----------



## morkdach (May 30, 2010)

good looken fattys ya got there i am gonna make the bacon cheese burger one


----------



## pandemonium (May 31, 2010)

They look great and great pics too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lugnutz (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys, so far these are my personal choice of what to smoke.

Ya'll in trouble when they get the kinks worked outta uploading smell-a-vision!


----------



## meateater (May 31, 2010)

Great looking fattys! Nice smoke ring on them.


----------



## jdsmith (May 31, 2010)

Kudos dude, they all look awesome!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 31, 2010)

yes those are some really good looking fatties there Lugz. Now I do like your chioce of fatties fillings too I think that the Pizza one is my favorite and your photograhic skills really shine also.


----------



## lugnutz (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Pandemonium & Mark!  I fight with the lighting in my kitchen, and the color of the table doesn't help much as its a golden brown, makes things wanna come out yellow!

The hot dog and kraut sounds funky, but if you serve it topped with some of the left over kraut and a dash of mustard..DELISH!

The bbq bacon cheese burger is heaven on a  bun with some extra bbq sauce onion and tomatoes!  The fattie sammich


----------



## tom37 (May 31, 2010)

Great job there lug,

I gota say tho, since I'm all about meat and tators, I have to vote #1 as the cheese burger then #2 for the pizza.

It sounds like you have had a fattie experience as I have.

My first one ended up with almost 2.5 lbs YIKES it was bigger then a meat loaf!!!!

Awesome Job.


----------



## lugnutz (May 31, 2010)

Tom if ya look deeper into the fattie forum you will see my very first post ( before I knew much ) I made 2 that were 1.5lbs each and had no idea how thick to roll it out.  Those were great fatties and not much different in size than the 1lb'ers but much thicker LOL.


----------



## tom37 (May 31, 2010)

Man lug, you surly out did me on the first time fattie. Mine was big as a tissue box and was not worthy of taking a pic after I cut it open. It tasted good just not picture material after it was cut.


----------



## wingman (May 31, 2010)

Lugnutz, nicely done man! Those look outstanding!


----------



## rdknb (May 31, 2010)

those looked great


----------



## wildflower (Jun 1, 2010)

Should be #1   4: Bacon cheese burger.  Bacon, bbq sauce, colby and pepper jack cheese.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome!!! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## skillet (Jun 12, 2010)

Kudos!!! Great great great looking fatties. They are just simple and delicious. Thanks for the pics I bet they were wonderful!!


----------



## ak1 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice Fatties! Thank's for making me hungry now


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 12, 2010)

Those are some awesome lookin' Fatties! Got me wanting to make some now and I'm done for the day, Oh well maybe soon. Thanks Lugnutz!!


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 13, 2010)

After cooking and eating all day you have made my mouth water again.  Thanks.  I am out of bibs.  

I am thinking of a 'special' fattie if we have another throwdown.  But I am gonna have to step it up to beat you. 

Way to go.


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, glad I could make you drool!!

Mo that breakfast fattie you did looks pretty darn good to me.


----------



## otownkyle (Jun 14, 2010)

I have GOT TO try some of these fatties. Excellent work...


----------



## littlt (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow those look delicious!  ...and looks like a lotta fun to create!  I'll hafta try my hand at one soon.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 14, 2010)

Kyle somewhere on here is the first fatties I ever tried. Sausage is my choice in meat and on the firsts I did cheese tators onion and jalepenos!  I could eat one of those every day


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 15, 2010)

Those fatties look fantastic!!! Thanks for the Qview!!!


----------



## wsinbad1 (Jul 16, 2010)

The All American Cookout Fattie sounds awesome.  I may have to give that one a shot sometime.  Great looking food!


----------



## my87csx481 (Jul 17, 2010)

OtownKyle said:


> I have GOT TO try some of these fatties. Excellent work...


Me too....maybe tomorrow.

Lugnutz:  is the bacon cheeseburger one the one made with hamburg instead of sausage?


----------



## cheapchalee (Aug 1, 2010)

Great looking fatties, great variety of ingreadents.  Thanks for the Qview.

Chalee


----------

